# Male Platy AGGRESSIVELY chasing Female



## MarineEdge (Jan 14, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone knows what can cause it? just have the male and 2 females, but the male will not leave the one female alone, and it really seems like its in an aggressive manner. Water params are fine and everything. Anyone know what the cause could be?


----------



## MarineEdge (Jan 14, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I used to breed guppies. sometimes even if you have 4 females all the males will chase one female. shes probably in breeding condition. What size is your tank? does she have room to get away? if he continues you may he to separate him.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

I would add another female. I have 1 male molly to 4 females. Of course, he has his favorite. But he does chase all of them, her more than the others. But not to the point of stressing her out.


----------



## MarineEdge (Jan 14, 2012)

the tanks a 10 gal, had 4 fem and 1 male but 2 died after birth. planning on upgrading to a 20g soon tho. maybe ill pick up a couple females tomorrow and hopefully he'll stop pestering the one


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Be prepared to have a zillion more platies. lol. Once they start breeding, they keep going. Also, if you want interesting color combos, get something different than the ones you have now to get a mix.


----------



## MarineEdge (Jan 14, 2012)

lol already had 20 babies from 3 mommas, just let them birth in the main tank, but have a 5g growout. but they all died due to a nitrite spike


----------



## kdogg (Apr 12, 2010)

the males are relentless in there attempt to spawn. It is stressing but they don't seem to harm the females in the process.


----------



## MarineEdge (Jan 14, 2012)

idk tho its wierd. he chases her when she gets near and gives her a good peck with his mouth, but doesnt give chase. he just will not let her near him.


----------



## bdresser (Dec 29, 2011)

I had a male that chased the 2 female platys I had at the time. He ended up chasing one to death (stressed her out so much that she got an infection). I then got 4 more platys (3 females and 1 male). He chased them all around for a few days and I got concerned that he was just an aggressive fish, but then he calmed down. He now seems to get along with all the fish...still chases here and there but nothing near what it was. I would reccommend that you get more females...or just more platys in general so that your male is in a group. Good luck!


----------

